# How to effectively treat ich in Fancy Goldfish/Getting Rid of Ich for good?



## Icecubey_Feru (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm really at the end of my rope with this disease. Ever since I got my 36 gallon tank in January 2008, I've had 6 different groups of fish that I've introduced to the tank, all because ich has killed each of the previous schools. Every time I get new fish, a few months go by and then I have an outbreak which ALWAYS kills all of my fish within 3 days. I'm sick of looking on the internet for solutions because no advice I follow helps! How is it that I'm supposed to treat the tank for 10-14 days if my fish are all gone in the first 4? I don't know what to do anymore, and it's making me want to give up completely on my tank because I just keep losing all my pets.

I never have more than 3 goldfish at a time because they're fancy goldfish, though I do have a fourth fish (a pleco). My tank is kept at 70 degrees and I feed them Spirulina flakes that I use a turkey baster to soak the food and then feed them with. I have a normally working filter with carbon/ammonia and bio inserts, plus the conditioner I use in the water.

My tank is empty again now, thanks to ich, and I don't know what steps I can take anymore to keep this from happening. My fish have been buried for about 3-4 days, so that's how long the water's been empty. I don't have any live plants.

If anyone that really knows a lot about ich and goldfish can give me some sort of direction, I truly need it before I give up my hobby.

Please help me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

in a way your tank being empty is a blessing. take it down. scrub it down with bleaching power and scrub everything well, rinse, wash down well with water and start over. 

its a diff story if you did have any fish left.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't tried this myself because I haven't ever had a problem with ich, but the goldfish experts at a goldfish board I read recommend salting the aquarium water. They recommend this only for goldfish, though, not for tropical fish so you would have to be careful if you have other tank mates for your goldfish.

Here is a link to their protocol:

http://thegab.org/Illness-and-Treatment/treating-ich-with-salt.html


----------

